# Angleofdeath, Question for you.



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi. I would like to know, are you on this forum under 2 names? Are you Firefighter72?
You started a thread; "How to prepare with loudmouths and thieves".
A few days later, that same thread says it's started by Firefighter72.
I would also like to know why you ask questions, but then never respond to the answers?
If what you tell us is true, we are here to help you.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

One, he would probably deny it.

Two, Firefighter72 seems to have better grammar.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Doesn't look like you are going to get an answer. Been watching to see what he would say.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Things that make you go hmmmm


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope you understand I am not trying to attack you.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I hope you understand I am not trying to attack you.


None of us do, I think. We all just want to know what's up.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmm, Denton can you help us out?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> I hope you understand I am not trying to attack you.


BL,
You are so nice!

But I digress...I wonder if he is a cold tird cretin?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> None of us do, I think. We all just want to know what's up.


I figure a good "On-Line Attack" is better than a bad "Real Life Attack" any day. Of course my Rapier wit and Superior intellect coupled with International Man of Mystery Good Looks and Skill, makes me a very difficult target.

It is, after all, the "cross that I bear".

(Slippy sighs a melancholy sigh of both sadness yet contentment)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

He is unique. IP, I mean. 

Speaking of which; where is our young firefighter juvenile delinquent? Haven't seen him around the last few days. Even if school work has him plowed under, this is a three day weekend!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> He is unique. IP, I mean.
> 
> Speaking of which; where is our young firefighter juvenile delinquent? Haven't seen him around the last few days. Even if school work has him plowed under, this is a three day weekend!


Usually FF72 lets us know when he will be gone for a few days or off to camp or some such thing. Kids today...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

quint said:


> "Great minds discuss Ideas. average minds discuss things. Small minds discuss people" (I forget the author of this quote, sorry).


We discuss concepts around here, while keeping an eye on people.

Welcome to the paranoid world of prepperforum! :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

quint said:


> Have you ever thought about how your mind FORMS a "concept", or what a concept IS?  I recommend THE EPISTOMOLOGY OF OBJECTIVISM, by Ayn Rand.


I'll not be reading no writing by some atheist nonconformist.

Now if you don't mind, I got to go watch some CNN. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

quint said:


> "Great minds discuss Ideas. average minds discuss things. Small minds discuss people" (I forget the author of this quote, sorry).


"Iddy biddy teeny weenie minds quote things without knowing who said it in the first place"

Slippy August 31, 2014


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

quint said:


> "Great minds discuss Ideas. average minds discuss things. Small minds discuss people" (I forget the author of this quote, sorry).


And yet, to have a discussion, you need people to discuss with. When I was in school we had to have discussions about a lot of people. Therefore, I was TAUGHT to discuss people, with other people.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

For those of you who may have missed Angelofdeath's post in the thread: "Federally Forced Islamaization" (pg. 4) I suggest you read it. Real eye opener. Nuff said.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Anyone remember that specialops guy from awhile back. Kinda the same behavior isn't it? Asks a bunch of questions but won't respond to a challenge...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Everybody is spec ops these days lol.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

It's a shame... we give this kid solid advice and he may just be playing with us. No more advice till he proves himself.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

so I'm not the bad guy after all


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> so I'm not the bad guy after all


You're a man ahead of his time.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The Jury is still out AussieBird! :grin:

Interesting. "Quint" removed his posts. Can dish it out but not take it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> You're a man ahead of his time.


I was a little slow with this one...


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Hi. I would like to know, are you on this forum under 2 names? Are you Firefighter72?
> You started a thread; "How to prepare with loudmouths and thieves".
> A few days later, that same thread says it's started by Firefighter72.
> I would also like to know why you ask questions, but then never respond to the answers?
> If what you tell us is true, we are here to help you.


No I'm not under two names I'm just under firefighter72 (I'm a jr firefighter at my local fire dept and 72 is my unit number) the reason I don't reply with to answers as much is because I'm busy a lot during the week. Mainly with chemistry and JROTC practice, so I don't have as much time to answer everyone directly. And I was the one who started How to prepare with loudmouths and thieves because of my step brother. But I am a little confused as to why you think I'm two different people?


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> He is unique. IP, I mean.
> 
> Speaking of which; where is our young firefighter juvenile delinquent? Haven't seen him around the last few days. Even if school work has him plowed under, this is a three day weekend!


Ive got a buddy over and we have been playing xbox and shooting potato guns.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> No I'm not under two names I'm just under firefighter72 (I'm a jr firefighter at my local fire dept and 72 is my unit number) the reason I don't reply with to answers as much is because I'm busy a lot during the week. Mainly with chemistry and JROTC practice, so I don't have as much time to answer everyone directly. And I was the one who started How to prepare with loudmouths and thieves because of my step brother. But I am a little confused as to why you think I'm two different people?


its cool bro I had your back


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

O ya and just to make sure I didn't do anything wrong right lol. I'm bit confused at the moment.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> O ya and just to make sure I didn't do anything wrong right lol. I'm bit confused at the moment.


Don't sweat it. We're all mad here.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Nuttin like some spud gun fun! I used to have a spud Derringer when I was in school. Good times


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> The Jury is still out AussieBird! :grin:
> 
> Interesting. "Quint" removed his posts. Can dish it out but not take it.


He didn't remove them. The only thing I could figure out how to do on the infernal tablet was to hit what I call the "nuke button." Removes the poster and his posts.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You have a nuke button? Impressive


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't Nuke me, I am liable to get irritated


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> You have a nuke button? Impressive


I'll shut my mouth, now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Don't Nuke me, I am liable to get irritated


Brother, I'd be irritated if I nuked you.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> No I'm not under two names I'm just under firefighter72 (I'm a jr firefighter at my local fire dept and 72 is my unit number) the reason I don't reply with to answers as much is because I'm busy a lot during the week. Mainly with chemistry and JROTC practice, so I don't have as much time to answer everyone directly. And I was the one who started How to prepare with loudmouths and thieves because of my step brother. But I am a little confused as to why you think I'm two different people?


Well then I stand corrected, and I apologize for confusing the two of you. I thought Angelofdeath posted that thread. He asks a lot of questions, but doesnt follow thru with the answers he's given. Like you, he's in high school. Still havent heard from him.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Well then I stand corrected, and I apologize for confusing the two of you. I thought Angelofdeath posted that thread. He asks a lot of questions, but doesnt follow thru with the answers he's given. Like you, he's in high school. Still havent heard from him.


ff72 is the level I would use to grade school aged preppers, similar focus in topics, followed by responses to his own topic before starting a new one, to make sure he is on the same level... 
,.....................

(not directed at anyone just FYI)

if that's too high of expectations of a teenager, then tough, ff72, has gained my respect, not for the quality of posts but his follow through... (some of his posts are out there but he is 16 and dose followups) and proven to be a member of a community (even throws good disaster advice from a firefighting point of view)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Everybody is spec ops these days lol.


I'll be messing with some Very "Special Optics" on my Sheridan 177 shortly

The vintage tiny scope is mounted like a 10 year old did it. Maybe I was 10 then IDK.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Spec Ops are the extra pair of reading glasses that I place on my nose in front of my other glasses.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> ff72 is the level I would use to grade school aged preppers, similar focus in topics, followed by responses to his own topic before starting a new one, to make sure he is on the same level...
> ,.....................
> 
> (not directed at anyone just FYI)
> ...


I appreciate that, and I'm glad to see you (and I'm sure many others) are understanding of my post. I know that some of them can be kinda stupid, but I want to say thanks for understanding.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

They aren't stupid, you do good.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FF;
They're not THAT stupid...
Just kiddin'. You're kinda OK. 

I especially like your posts where you tell us that your are going to be gone for a while. Those crack me up. When I'm gone for a while its usually because I've gotten banned for being a dipshit or Mrs Slippy has me doing some project, or working or traveling or something like that, never for summer camp.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

There is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> There is no such thing as a stupid question.


I've met enough people that I flat out disagree with this saying.

I also know for a fact that I too have, during certain periods in my life, asked some really stupid questions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not only have I asked stupid questions, I have pretty much made a career out of saying stupid shit. Mrs Slippy says I'm good at it.

Like the old man said, if you're gonna do something, might as well be good at it


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> I appreciate that, and I'm glad to see you (and I'm sure many others) are understanding of my post. I know that some of them can be kinda stupid, but I want to say thanks for understanding.


you're a active member of this community, that's more important a box to tick than anything else...

and you haven't asked any questions that are that insane yet, some questionable... but not too extreme like poison or explosives (from memory) so you're good in my book...

but now your fire season is over, mine is just beginning, perfect conditions today to make one hell of a mesz


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> you're a active member of this community, that's more important a box to tick than anything else...
> 
> and you haven't asked any questions that are that insane yet, some questionable... but not too extreme like poison or explosives (from memory) so you're good in my book...
> 
> but now your fire season is over, mine is just beginning, perfect conditions today to make one hell of a mesz


Lol if I want to learn how to make poison or explosives I can do that in my chemistry class... that is if I can learn how to do that chemistry thing jk :lol:


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

im not firefighter72.i dont respond to answers because i have a limited amount of time on the computers because my parents ares strict


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

well ........... there you go!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> im not firefighter72.i dont respond to answers because i have a limited amount of time on the computers because my parents ares strict


Then take what's said on board mate.. Alarm bells are ringing a lot, or don't its your choice


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> im not firefighter72.i dont respond to answers because i have a limited amount of time on the computers because my parents ares strict


Ok. Thank you for answering. Please try to respond to some of the posters who answer your questions. It helps to eleviate the possibility of Trolls.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Then take what's said on board mate.. Alarm bells are ringing a lot, or don't its your choice


Right-O Mate!
Thanks for supporting the "NO New Emoticons/No Peace" movement. I'm feelin the love!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> im not firefighter72.i dont respond to answers because i have a limited amount of time on the computers because my parents ares strict


Understandable.


----------

